# Possible Design Leak: Is This The New Audi TT in Photo from Audi Design Center?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, we'll admit we may be making something out of nothing here but you never know and what you see here is intriguing enough that we thought we should point it out. We've just published the news story about * Wolfgang Egger taking over as Audi brand design chief * and noticed Audi AG published a new portrait of the designer to go with the text. Standard practice on our staff is to look closely in the background of any photos coming out of the design studios... so this was no different.

What you see here is a blown up take on the design model that sits over Egger's right shoulder in the shot. Clearly the nose resembles that of the current TT with its boser style sloping headlights. however, there are differences that can be spotted even despite the blurriness of the background. First, it's more animated, including the lower fascia. Second, we're sure this isn't a mockup of the current car because the rotor wheels seen on the car weren't around back then. This is likely either the design of the new car or perhaps an alternate design mockup that was created during the hatching of the new car.









We expect a new TT will likely surface in the next 12 months. The last TT was previewed as the Shooting Brake Concept at the 2005 Tokyo Motor Show and perhaps not coincidentally Egger told us once that this concept was one of his favorites.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting George. The SB is a cool deign and would offer a lot of practicality too. Would be super hot with the RS engine squeezed in! Tough to tell about the background imagine but definitely has a TT family resemblance.:thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

It does look a little different. I was hoping for something more drastic, though. I'm just worried that the new model will come out and make my TTRS look outdated 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It does look a little different. I was hoping for something more drastic, though. I'm just worried that the new model will come out and make my TTRS look outdated


Not likely...the RS cures a lot of that!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> ... I'm just worried that the new model will come out and make my TTRS look outdated
> 
> - Jeremy -


Just press the go pedal on your future RS and you'll fee better


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

The blurred "design" mock-up does not have enough height above the wheel well to house an engine it appears to me.

The shooting brke concept car has a current TT lower half and rear-end with a sorroco rear roof component..

I do love hatches, but I can't see anything that will be production valid from either images.

But clearly what do I know, I live in Texas. Even Sheldon got out as fast as he could.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It is just a TT Mk2 design model/mock-up, nothing more.
It has a S-Line front bumper.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope not. Truncated and ugly. What happened to the "cutting edge design, influencing the industry"- Car Design News.

say it ain't so...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

It looks like a VW Scirocco to me.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Um no. It's an obvious pchop of an existing TT-RS.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks an awful lot like this to me, just shot from a lower angle...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Marty said:


> Um no. It's an obvious pchop of an existing TT-RS.


OK, look at the rear end of that image and then google an image of the rear end of a scirocco. Can't see any resemblance? It reall looks to me like the love child of an MK2 and a VW scirocco.


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

My thought is that the next generation TT's are going to use alot from the E-tron look. I can see that nose grafted on to the TT body and a tail end with a bit of the A7 in it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi already stated that the next TT will be a mix between TT Mk1 and TT Mk2.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sportbrake was an old concept of last gen car BTW. Sorry if that was confusing.

I'm not sure about this one. Why would they do a design model of the current non S-line when it's simply the pre-p.i. S-line? There's no real new design going on with that car.

I agree, it's very close and if so that means they've gone the evolutionary rather than revolutionary direction.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure about this one. Why would they do a design model of the current non S-line when it's simply the pre-p.i. S-line? There's no real new design going on with that car.


That's assuming that it's a new model. I really doubt that Audi would go back to that style of lower grills on the mk3 when they've been phasing it out across the rest of the range. And seems very unlikely that it would retain the mk2's headlight shape, it would look very dated compared to the rest of the range.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

IMHO it's just a older clay concept of the Mk2 1.0 S-line that they used for the photo shoot. There is no evidence that it's anything different. The wheels are audi accessory wheels from the A4.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This would be nice.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

R5T said:


> This would be nice.


Now that looks more like the 1st gen. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

quattive said:


> IMHO it's just a older clay concept of the Mk2 1.0 S-line that they used for the photo shoot. There is no evidence that it's anything different. The wheels are audi accessory wheels from the A4.


Oh darn it. Good catch. You're right of course. Those are Cortadas and not rotors. They pre-date the rotors by a year or two and that likely puts the nail in the coffin. Okay, I'll agree that it's the Mk2 then.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> This would be nice.


Interesting HZ. Is this an independent study or something from Audi? I agree, it looks more edgy like the Mk1. I know there was discussion internally when the TT Mk3 designs were being hashed out. What I was told was that Mk1 was more radical and Mk2 was consciously made more to blend more succinctly with the rest of the Audi lineup. There was a debate internally whether to go back to the edginess of the Mk1 or to make it blend more like Mk2. My source was hoping the edgy argument would win out.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Independend study by Matthias Nirschl.

He made a Coupe', Roadster and shooting brake version.










You need an account there to see the big TT pictures. (Gallery pages 8 and 9)

http://www.cardesignnews.com/site/process/college_exhibitions/display/store4/item170691


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are a lot more pics: 

http://www.carphotoguru.com/search/?q=Matthias+Nirschl&x=0&y=0
http://www.carphotoguru.com/search/page2/?q=Matthias+Nirschl


----------

